# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Growth Out Competition Event

## Ajik Raffles

Dear Calon Partisipan,

Sebagai tindak lanjut dari diskusi mengenai Growth Out Competition Event, baik di forum ini maupun pada saat penyelenggaraan 3rd All Indonesian Young Koi Show, di Taman Mini, Sentul Park Koi Center (SPKC), sebagai salah satu mitra KOIs dalam ber-Koi-ria, akan menyelenggarakan event tersebut di Indonesia. 

Event ini biasanya menjadi ajang para hobiis untuk meningkatkan atau menguji kemampuan apresiasinya dalam memilih koi tosai yang berpotensi menjadi koi berkualitas, baik dari body, kualitas warna, pola, dan aspek  aspek lainnya. Koi yang dipilih para hobiis akan dibesarkan bersama dalam satu kolam selama jangka waktu tertentu (biasanya 6 bulan) untuk kemudian dinilai oleh panel juri yang sudah ditentukan sebelumnya. Keuntungan para hobbis yang mengikuti event ini, selain meningkatkan kemampuan apresiasinya, juga berpeluang mendapatkan koi berkualitas dengan reasonable price

SPKC sendiri sudah berkali  kali menyelenggarakan event ini di fasilitas mereka di Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia (lihat www.sentulpark-koi.com), yang diikuti juga oleh beberapa hobiis di Indonesia. Koi  koi tersebut didatangkan dari berbagai farm ternama di Jepang, seperti:
Hoshikin Kohaku: http://www.sentulpark-koi.com/spkcadmin ... /c473.html,
Dainichi Showa: http://www.sentulpark-koi.com/spkcadmin ... /c477.html,
Omosako Shiro: http://www.sentulpark-koi.com/spkcadmin ... /c479.html, 
ataupun farm lainnya. 

Di Indonesia, SPKC akan berkolaborasi dengan Mr. Sven (Koi-Collection) dalam menyelenggarakan event ini. SPKC akan mendatangkan koi tosai berkualitas langsung dari Jepang, sementara Mr. Sven akan menyediakan fasilitas kolamnya selama event diselenggarakan. Bagi calon partisipan yang ingin tahu fasilitas Koi-Collection bisa mengakses langsung ke: http://www.koi-collection.com

Ketentuan mengenai event ini akan diposting kemudian. Saat ini SPKC membutuhkan masukan kira  kira varian koi dan farm apa yang paling diminati oleh calon partisipan di Indonesia. Selanjutnya SPKC akan mencarikan koi tersebut langsung ke Jepang, bersamaan dengan agenda mereka menghadiri Koi show di Jepang minggu ini.

Nah calon partisipan yang budiman, silahkan posting koi dan farm mana yang paling anda minati dengan menyebutkan jenis koi dan farm asalnya, bila perlu sekalian dengan oyagoinya (Is it right, Mr. TSL?).

Brgds

----------


## koilvr

akhirnya... a GO event in Indo   ::   ::  

Saya usul Minuma Goshiki atau Omosako Showa (kayanya bakalan mahal nih) atau kindai showa nya Doraku/Gonjiro atau apa aja deh   ::

----------


## TanSL

Yes, Pak Ajik. Will need to know what koi variety the participants wants. SPKC will be in Japan this weekend, so they can try to find what you like for this event. As it is, the coming new shipment to SPKC includes:
1. Maruyama top grade tosai
2. Very high grade tosai from Nogami, Oomo and Marusyo
3. Gonjiro sanke
4. Sakai tosai

Item 1 and 3 are high priced koi. Item 4 you can find a lot in Jakarta.
I will personally recommend to consider item 2, Oomo showa. Fujio san is scheduled to come to Malaysia in June. Maybe I can try to get him to be in Jakarta to give a talk on how to select showa and then you can choose your showa for the grow out event. This will be more interesting. You can learn from the master before you do the practical yourselves.

Anyway, its your choice. You tell me what you want and I will ask SPKC to find for you. 

I have spoken to Sven and we have even identified which pond at his place to do the grow out.

Cheers

PS: hehehe, another one more reason for me to come to JKT. Pak Robby, please be on the standby....

----------


## wibowo

Suggestion sakai tosai kohaku from rose bloodline   ::   .

----------


## Robby Iwan

1. Maruyama top grade tosai
2. Very high grade tosai from Nogami, Oomo and Marusyo
3. Gonjiro sanke
4. Sakai tosai


Anyway, its your choice. You tell me what you want and I will ask SPKC to find for you. 

Cheers

PS: hehehe, another one more reason for me to come to JKT. Pak Robby, please be on the standby....[/quote]


Pak TanSL,

My choice is one of showa from Nogami,Oomo or Genjiro, bring them to jkt..no worry.. I be here standby..    :: 

Ditunggu kabar baiknya

----------


## svenni

Hi Guys,

I just registered because Tan informed me this weekend that tou have a forum here.

About the grow out event we already agreed to do it. I will need a bit time to prepare the new ponds as we also want to get more fishes from SPKC to Indonesia asap. I will be in Malaysia again within the next 2-3 weeks to select some koi there. The event can surely start by end of May/beginning of June but it depends when the fishes will be available. The preparation of the ponds will be finished within this month.

I am also excited to join such an event and hope to get a good result  ::

----------


## chester

Sven,

Facilitator (Koi Collection) can only join the event for the fish which are not picked by participants by the deadline. In other words, you pick only last.

I would think that the Forum will agree upon.

cheers

----------


## svenni

In that case I will join the competition in Malaysia then and bring the koi into Indonesia after that  ::

----------


## chester

No problem as long as the event place is in Malaysia   ::

----------


## karom

> I will personally recommend to consider item 2, Oomo showa. Fujio san is scheduled to come to Malaysia in June. Maybe I can try to get him to be in Jakarta to give a talk on how to select showa and then you can choose your showa for the grow out event. This will be more interesting. You can learn from the master before you do the practical yourselves.
> ....


Tan, I preferred Showa Variety from Breeder like Oomo, Isa, Ueno or Marudo if possible

----------


## chester

> Yes, Pak Ajik. Will need to know what koi variety the participants wants. SPKC will be in Japan this weekend, so they can try to find what you like for this event. As it is, the coming new shipment to SPKC includes:
> 1. Maruyama top grade tosai
> 2. Very high grade tosai from Nogami, Oomo and Marusyo
> 3. Gonjiro sanke
> 4. Sakai tosai
> 
> Item 1 and 3 are high priced koi. Item 4 you can find a lot in Jakarta.
> I will personally recommend to consider item 2, Oomo showa. Fujio san is scheduled to come to Malaysia in June. Maybe I can try to get him to be in Jakarta to give a talk on how to select showa and then you can choose your showa for the grow out event. This will be more interesting. You can learn from the master before you do the practical yourselves.
> 
> ...



Pak Ajik,

My congratulations on KOIS and you for have been pioneering the GO Event in collaboration with SPKC and K-Collections. Hope we could have more funs with the events.

SL,

If I could suggest please kindly ask SPKC to give better price for per unit of fish, notewithstanding that shipment cost is inclusive, than the one that SPKC usually holds in Malaysia (of RM 800/fish), but with no less qualities from the leading breeders.

Reasons are simple:

-1- SPKC is supported very well by Japanese leading breeders (including but not limeted Sakai, Omosako, Dainichi, Oomo, Nogami etc) so SPKC could always negotiate a better package price for the new emerging market which is Indonesia.

-2- This kind of event is relatively new for most of Indonesian hobbyists therefore people needs to socialize it first. If the given price is a very reasonable one, people will be more attracted to try (and error) the event.

-3- SPKC practically will have no competitors in hosting this kind of event in Indonesia (because of the above -1-) so the future market will be very promising. SPKC could play with large quantities and it presses the shipment cost as well.

-4- GO event in Indonesia is still a sunrise industry while it might have been sunset in Malaysia and or Singapore due to many koi centers hosting the same events. Again, SPKC should see the potentiality of this market. 

-5- Some other reasons that I may not be able to think of   ::  

Anyway, the final call is on you/SPKC, I could only suggest.

cheers

----------


## TanSL

Looks like the response so far is for showa. Good.

Pak Ricky, the quality of the koi available now is at par or higher than the 3 GO at SPKC. Why? Its time of the year when breeders have grown their tosai to a reasonable size and are focusing on selling these higher quality koi. It's the season thing lar. So, its rather hard to hunt for fantastic deals like what we get for the 3 GO at this point of time. Price is expected to be higher for sure, unless we want to wait till closer to end of the year..which is a loooong wait. Lower quality, I believe, will kill such events. Well, there's always other ways of doing this, maybe high quality koi from breeder not well known.

Pak Sven, I fully agree with Ricky, its not fair to the facilitator to compete. If you wanna play, come join at SPKC GO events.

----------


## momo.junior

if possible,
please bring us isawa kohaku  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just registered because Tan informed me this weekend that tou have a forum here.
> 
> About the grow out event we already agreed to do it. I will need a bit time to prepare the new ponds as we also want to get more fishes from SPKC to Indonesia asap. I will be in Malaysia again within the next 2-3 weeks to select some koi there. The event can surely start by end of May/beginning of June but it depends when the fishes will be available. The preparation of the ponds will be finished within this month.
> 
> I am also excited to join such an event and hope to get a good result


Pak Sven,

Tq for giving your faclility to support this event. I am also excited and waiting for the event soon

Brgds

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by TanSL
> 
> Pak Ajik,
> 
> My congratulations on KOIS and you for have been pioneering the GO Event in collaboration with SPKC and K-Collections. Hope we could have more funs with the events.


Tq p Ricky. Need everyone support to make this GO hapen

Brgds

----------


## chester

Hi SL, understood your reasoning anyway please try to minimize the cost of the grow out fish, at least be par with SPKC's current events' unit price
(of RM 800/fish or equivalent to Rp 2 mils/fish, landed @ Koi Collection).
Thanks

Hi Bung Ajik, no problem, I will support your activities. Kapan kontes lagi?

cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kayaknya perlu konsolidasi dulu nih, p ricky. Bagusnya diselaraskan dengan agenda APKI Kemaren temen - temen APKI ndorong lagi buat take over Jakarta Chapter, tp secara pribadi saya concern untuk memperkuat sisi pendanaan KOI's dulu  ::  

Brgds,

----------


## chester

Pak Aji,

Noted yours, kalo main dorong semua orang juga bisa.  ::   APKI seharusnya memfasilitasi take overnya JC oleh KOI's, sebagai asosiasi induk.

Anyway, konsolidasi KOIS dapat dimengerti dan sangat normal karena kalau mau bikin event tidak bisa setengah-setengah (termasuk size maksimum koi yang dilombakan, he he he).

Cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak Aji,
> 
> Anyway, konsolidasi KOIS dapat dimengerti dan sangat normal karena kalau mau bikin event tidak bisa setengah-setengah (termasuk size maksimum koi yang dilombakan, he he he).
> 
> Cheers





para KOIs,

Maju terus.., jangan setengah2..setuju sama Chester termasuk size up to max..  ::  , termasuk take over Jkt Chapter, (klo diizinkan sama yg punya..  :: )

----------


## TanSL

I agree too. Jangan sampai setengah-setengah. Bikin complete lar...hehehe, hope I know what you are talking about here..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> I agree too. Jangan sampai setengah-setengah. Bikin complete lar...hehehe, hope I know what you are talking about here..


Just discuss what kind of animal SPKC is...  ::

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by TanSL
> 
> I agree too. Jangan sampai setengah-setengah. Bikin complete lar...hehehe, hope I know what you are talking about here..
> 
> 
> Just discuss what kind of animal SPKC is...


Is it a tancho shw ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by TanSL
> 
> ...


wrong..,Tan Cho Showa..  ::   ::  

So..pak TSL, kapan GO dimulai.., tunggu Luke pulang dari Jepang?

----------


## TanSL

Kapan? Waiting for feedback from Indonesia hobbyists. So far a few responded.

Anyway, Luke is now going through koi in Japan for this grow out. Please let us know whether you will all join or not. As of now, no idea how many to bring in to Jakarta and what to bring.

I asked Luke to bring in the breeder to Jakarta to give a talk too. So, we need as much support as possible from friends here lar !

----------


## dimashp

Dear Pak TSL,

I am really interested in this GO event. Anyway, since i'm very new in this Grow Out Event, if can, i'd love to have showa for GO. For Breeder, i do not really bother about it as my purpose on this GO is for the sake of learning. So all are welcome as long those koi are on budget. (hehe...)

Can someone update me on type of koi, breeder, price, place for GO, feeding regime and all ? If you don't mind.

Regards,


Dimas

----------


## chester

> Kapan? Waiting for feedback from Indonesia hobbyists. So far a few responded.
> 
> Anyway, Luke is now going through koi in Japan for this grow out. Please let us know whether you will all join or not. As of now, no idea how many to bring in to Jakarta and what to bring.
> 
> I asked Luke to bring in the breeder to Jakarta to give a talk too. So, we need as much support as possible from friends here lar !



SL,

If the breeders are well known enough and the offsprings are coming from proven oyagois, I do believe all of the consigments will be consumed. Sven will also do his upmost to promote the event outside this forum too. So, just bring them on. Anyway the quantity is subject to Koi Collection's capabilities of which I am sure you have guided Sven the needfuls.

cheers


cheers

----------


## TanSL

OK guys, Luke called me from Japan just now. He's got 20 Oomo Showa and 20 Marusyo Sanke for this grow out. I will meet him tomorrow night when he's back, to find out more about these koi. I was told are >20cm high grade tosai. 

He's got also 250 very high end Maruyama too (naturally very high priced). Wouldn't recommend these for a grow out. He also got some other varieties, including Kaneko Kujaku...maybe we can consider this one too. I would like to take a look at the quality first.

Shipment is expected to come in sometime May, date not determined yet. So, grow out will be beginning of June.

So, can we have a tentative show of hands, who is interested in Jakarta Sanke/Showa Grow Out? Sila tunjuk tangan yo!

----------


## TanSL

> Dear Pak TSL,
> 
> I am really interested in this GO event. Anyway, since i'm very new in this Grow Out Event, if can, i'd love to have showa for GO. For Breeder, i do not really bother about it as my purpose on this GO is for the sake of learning. So all are welcome as long those koi are on budget. (hehe...)
> 
> Can someone update me on type of koi, breeder, price, place for GO, feeding regime and all ? If you don't mind.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Dimas


Hi Dimas,

Breeders will be showa from Fujio Oomo and sanke from Tanaka Marusyo. Place for GO will be at koi-collection. Feeding regime will be about 2 to 2.5% of body weight per day, number of feed times is up koi-collection. Time for grow out will be 6 months. We will try to bring in the breeders to explain about their koi before you pick your koi and get them to be the judges 6 months later.

I will leave it to the bosses and friends of KOI's to decide on the selection format. This is your event, so please run it.

Prizes (if any) will be determined later, depending on the number of participants.

Cheers

----------


## TanSL

I think I am talking too much here. Will have to pass the baton back to bosses and friends of KOI's to talk and decide. 

OK, Pak Bozz Karom? Over to you now....   ::

----------


## dimashp

> Originally Posted by dimashp
> 
> Dear Pak TSL,
> 
> I am really interested in this GO event. Anyway, since i'm very new in this Grow Out Event, if can, i'd love to have showa for GO. For Breeder, i do not really bother about it as my purpose on this GO is for the sake of learning. So all are welcome as long those koi are on budget. (hehe...)
> 
> Can someone update me on type of koi, breeder, price, place for GO, feeding regime and all ? If you don't mind.
> 
> Regards,
> ...



Dear Pak TanSL,

Thx for the info. Well, if i can choose i prefer Showa, it is more interesting to see the development. And as long it is within my budget, i'm in. Timing is great too June, i'll be back in Indonesia by then.

Maybe the other who are more senior n experienced can explain this to us ?

Actually, i do have a mud pond (in Sukabumi, detailed i posted it at koibito.com) : 14x8 metre, depth now 1m, will deepen it next month. I already use it for my koi for the past one year, and seems to have good results. And i can offer it for the place for GO too, if u all dont mind.

Anyway, anything also can ! =D

Regards,

Dimas

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> OK guys, Luke called me from Japan just now. He's got 20 Oomo Showa and 20 Marusyo Sanke for this grow out....


Great!!! Couldn't wait any longer....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...
> 
> Actually, i do have a mud pond (in Sukabumi, detailed i posted it at koibito.com) : 14x8 metre, depth now 1m, will deepen it next month. I already use it for my koi for the past one year, and seems to have good results. And i can offer it for the place for GO too, if u all dont mind.
> 
> Anyway, anything also can ! =D
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dimas


Hmmm, does it mean "Mud Program" everybody? It would be great, bung Dimas...

----------


## chester

> OK guys, Luke called me from Japan just now. He's got 20 Oomo Showa and 20 Marusyo Sanke for this grow out. I will meet him tomorrow night when he's back, to find out more about these koi. I was told are >20cm high grade tosai. 
> 
> He's got also 250 very high end Maruyama too (naturally very high priced). Wouldn't recommend these for a grow out. He also got some other varieties, including Kaneko Kujaku...maybe we can consider this one too. I would like to take a look at the quality first.
> 
> Shipment is expected to come in sometime May, date not determined yet. So, grow out will be beginning of June.
> 
> So, can we have a tentative show of hands, who is interested in Jakarta Sanke/Showa Grow Out? Sila tunjuk tangan yo!




SL, only 40 fish? Come on ..., you underestimate the interest ..  :P 

Sven's ponds can tackle 400 fish for such event, easy.

cheers

----------


## chester

> OK guys, Luke called me from Japan just now. He's got 20 Oomo Showa and 20 Marusyo Sanke for this grow out. I will meet him tomorrow night when he's back, to find out more about these koi. I was told are >20cm high grade tosai. 
> 
> He's got also 250 very high end Maruyama too (naturally very high priced). Wouldn't recommend these for a grow out. He also got some other varieties, including Kaneko Kujaku...maybe we can consider this one too. I would like to take a look at the quality first.
> 
> Shipment is expected to come in sometime May, date not determined yet. So, grow out will be beginning of June.
> 
> So, can we have a tentative show of hands, who is interested in Jakarta Sanke/Showa Grow Out? Sila tunjuk tangan yo!




SL, only 40 fish? Come on ..., you underestimate the interest ..  :P 

Sven's ponds can tackle 400 fish for such event, easy.

cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hi TSL,

I prefer to pick the koi directly instead of photos. It will give us more fun. The participants could register first in this forum or directly to Koi Collection just before Drawing & Selection Day. For those who can not attend at D-day, they can send their choices listed from their top priorities and the committee will include them on drawing of order.

Since the main objective of this event is to have fun and learn, I totally agree if you can bring the breeders to explain about their tategoi. Some tips talking from them will direct us in picking the good and prospect koi.

Brgds,

----------


## Robby Iwan

Breeders will be showa from Fujio Oomo and sanke from Tanaka Marusyo. Place for GO will be at koi-collection... Time for grow out will be 6 months. We will try to bring in the breeders to explain about their koi before you pick your koi and get them to be the judges 6 months later.
I will leave it to the bosses and friends of KOI's to decide on the selection format. This is your event, so please run it.
Prizes (if any) will be determined later, depending on the number of participants.

Cheers[/quote]



Pak Karom, pak Ajik, dkk

Kapan di rumuskan nih.., hadiahnya apa untuk pemenang, bgm kalau misalnya...  ::  hadiah pertama tiket pp Jkt-KL, he..he kali aja ada yg mau sponsorin..

Pak TanSL,
Berapa peserta minimum (min. participant) yang anda harapkan? supaya harga jadi Rp.1.5 - 2 jt/ekor ? this is the way you learn bahasa man.., I m sure it will be very usefull to speak bahasa Indonesia in jkt..  ::  


Salam

----------


## dimashp

> Originally Posted by dimashp
> 
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...
> 
> Actually, i do have a mud pond (in Sukabumi, detailed i posted it at koibito.com) : 14x8 metre, depth now 1m, will deepen it next month. I already use it for my koi for the past one year, and seems to have good results. And i can offer it for the place for GO too, if u all dont mind.
> 
> Anyway, anything also can ! =D
> 
> ...



Dear Pak Ajik,

Mud Pond Programme to be more appropriate ...well, i do not mind for this too and really welcome for everyone for the 'MPP' or for just putting their koi inside my mud pond, since i do not have a lot of koi too and some of them will be culled soon once i come back to Indonesia.

Actually there are few people interested in putting their koi inside my pond, and i might start 6 months mud pond programme or 'Pak Udin Pelatnas'...it's just a dream though...

For more detail on my pond : 
http://www.koi-bito.com/forum/general-k ... ition.html

I think it's quite self explanatory...hope so...haha...

So, the budget is around 2 million per fish is it ? That's a reasonable price too and agree that we can choose the fish instead looking it from photos (not sure i'll be back by the time the choosing period start)  ::  

Regards,


Dimas

----------


## TanSL

> Pak Karom, pak Ajik, dkk
> 
> Kapan di rumuskan nih.., hadiahnya apa untuk pemenang, bgm kalau misalnya...  hadiah pertama tiket pp Jkt-KL, he..he kali aja ada yg mau sponsorin..
> 
> Pak TanSL,
> Berapa peserta minimum (min. participant) yang anda harapkan? supaya harga jadi Rp.1.5 - 2 jt/ekor ? this is the way you learn bahasa man.., I m sure it will be very usefull to speak bahasa Indonesia in jkt..  
> 
> 
> Salam


Yes, Pak Robby, please go ahead and rumuskan. You guys are the bosses, so you decide on the format.  Harganya, kita perlu bicara sama Sven nanti. BTW, you were supposed to get me an English teacher. Where is she ?

Just as an update, we got 50 pieces, 25 sanke, 25 showa and we will bring in Fujio Oomo. For those who do not know Oomo and Marusyo, here is his website and some of their koi at SPKC:

http://www.koi-breeders.jp/

http://www.sentulpark-koi.com/spkcad...lections/oomo/

http://www.sentulpark-koi.com/spkcad...a_jumbo_tosai/

http://www.sentulpark-koi.com/spkcad...usyo_koi_farm/

----------


## TanSL

> SL, only 40 fish? Come on ..., you underestimate the interest ..  :P 
> 
> Sven's ponds can tackle 400 fish for such event, easy.
> 
> cheers


Fren, you want a separate very high end Grow Out in Jakarta? SPKC got 10 pieces of jumbo Gonjiro Sanke. Oyagoi is 1.2m in length. You keen?

----------


## chester

> SL, only 40 fish? Come on ..., you underestimate the interest ..  :P 
> 
> Sven's ponds can tackle 400 fish for such event, easy.
> 
> cheers


Will think about it, mate.
cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

Fren, you want a separate very high end Grow Out in Jakarta? SPKC got 10 pieces of jumbo Gonjiro Sanke. Oyagoi is 1.2m in length. You keen?[/quote]



Hi TanSL,

I want, I want..,Pls bring them in..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Karom, pak Ajik, dkk
> 
> Kapan di rumuskan nih.., hadiahnya apa untuk pemenang, bgm kalau misalnya...  hadiah pertama tiket pp Jkt-KL, he..he kali aja ada yg mau sponsorin..
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------


Anytime p Robby. Ur place or mine?
Pls, do not underestimate SPKC. Sepertinya mereka juga mau jadi sponsor neh. How about Gonjiro Sanke for the 1st winner  ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

[Anytime p Robby. Ur place or mine?
Pls, do not underestimate SPKC. Sepertinya mereka juga mau jadi sponsor neh. How about Gonjiro Sanke for the 1st winner  ::   :: [/quote]

Pa Ajik,dkk

You all Wellcome,..Bintaro or Ps Minggu.. anytime

----------


## dimashp

> Fren, you want a separate very high end Grow Out in Jakarta? SPKC got 10 pieces of jumbo Gonjiro Sanke. Oyagoi is 1.2m in length. You keen?


As for these, i personally REALLY REALLY AND TRULY want to participate...my gosh, 1.2 m ???

But...

Maybe foe these koi, they are kinda expensive are they ? Pak TanSL, would you mind give me (and us) the probable price ratio...let say...the Oomo is 1, these Gonjiro Sanke is how many times more ? (eq. 1:1.5---hope it is just 50% more ex   ::  )

Coz, if it is out of my budget...i have to wait till next year to save my pocket money and doing 'Puasa' the whole year...hehe

Cheers,


Dimas

----------


## svenni

Hi Guys,

just came back from Germany. I did not have much possibility to read in the forum. Anyway, I will prepare new ponds this weekend so we will be ready within next week. If you want to do a mudpond GO is fine with me. Just keep me updated.

Regarding choosing the koi I think the Internet will be more appropriate as not everyone might be able to come over to Koi-Collection.

I will be in Malaysia 4-6th of May and I will discuss pricing with Luke and Tan that time.

I think 50 fishes are OK for the first time. Let's see the interest first. For a future GO event I would suggest a longer preparation time and I would put a full page advert in dfishes and flona magazine before the event starts.

In that case we might have more participants......

----------


## TanSL

> As for these, i personally REALLY REALLY AND TRULY want to participate...my gosh, 1.2 m ???
> 
> But...
> 
> Maybe foe these koi, they are kinda expensive are they ? Pak TanSL, would you mind give me (and us) the probable price ratio...let say...the Oomo is 1, these Gonjiro Sanke is how many times more ? (eq. 1:1.5---hope it is just 50% more ex   )
> 
> Coz, if it is out of my budget...i have to wait till next year to save my pocket money and doing 'Puasa' the whole year...hehe
> 
> Cheers,
> Dimas


Hi Dimas, 

These Gonjiro are TOP tategoi kept for further growth by the breeder and they were not for sale. SPKC is lucky to get these pieces through the help of Nogami san who is very close to Gonjiro. These 8 sanke (cannot get 10) were sold to SPKC after much persuasion made by Nogami. So, you can expect the price to be very high too. BTW, they are from 38cm to 45cm and just less than 10 months old. The actual oyagoi length is 1.13metre.

Just to give you an idea, the price ratio, grow out koi Oomo:Gonjiro jumbo tosai is about 1:8-15. Actual prices not determined yet. These 8 pieces are expected to be all sold within 1 week once the price is determined. Many people are asking already.

Cheers

----------


## TanSL

Plan is underway to bring in the Oomo/Marusyo koi to Jakarta sometime in May, to allow participants to view the koi. I understand from Pak Robby discussion amongst bozzes of KOI's will happen very soon.

Luke suggests to bring in Fujio Oomo on 9th June for the event. He will give talk about showa (his expertise) and maybe a bit about sanke. About six months later, he suggest to bring in Tanaka san from Marusyo koi farm to come and do the judging. Tanaka san will give a talk about Sanke. Hope things will go as planned and the support for this event is convincing. 

Some further indication of interest of this event will be useful for our by end of this week when Sven comes to KL.

Can someone help me to translate the above for the benefit of those who cannot understand what I'm talking about?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

I guest most of this forum member understand clearly what are you talking about. It is about something beautifull, nice looking, have a good body and  good quality of skin isn't it?  ::   :: 

Pak robby have told me about his visit to SPKC. We agree how important to maximize Mr. Fujio Oomo attendance in Jakarta on next June. It will boost KOI atmosphere here more than the GO event itself. I think it is quite rare here the top breeder come and talk directly to the hobbist, sharing their knowledge and experience about KOI. We will certainly discuss this issue soon

So, for The Forum Member. This is our show... Jadi kira - kira event seperti apa yang diharapkan untuk memaksimalkan kehadiran Mr. Fujio Oomo. Seminar? Talk Show? atau lainnya? Mohon diberikan masukan agar bisa dibicarakan dan secepatnya disosialisasikan dengan hobbis lainnya.....  

Brgds,

----------


## dimashp

Dear TanSL and Pak Ajik,

What i can think about is that maybe, we could arrange a small seminar and Oomo-san gave us a talk, particularly about showa itself. Range of topic :

1. How to get a tategoi showa, since tategoi is often mislead within Indonesian hobbyist and some  local dealer. It will be wonderful, if he explain what is the real tategoi itself and maybe by using real koi (his showa as example) and compared it with other showa. If it is not possible, maybe photos would be great too.

2. On how to enhance sumi in showa.

3. Lastly, maybe he could see and give comments n the development of Locally Bred Showa itself. This will be really interesting, as from my own experience, getting locally bred showa with Jap showa quality is often very hard (generally). Since most of locally bred showa often have a 'finished' sumi not  unerlaying ones.

Maybe this can help, as since Oomo-san is famous for showa breeder, what i thought is to just limit the scope of the fishes to showa and have more in-depth.

Just my opinion Pak !


Best Regards,


Dimas

----------


## TanSL

Any update from KOI's regarding format of competition, how many interested with this grow out ? Sven will be in KL for discussion so an indication will help us to do our calculation.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hi

It is seem an interested even, hope will be not a complecated for peoples who live outside Jakarta. 

cheers
Gom

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Any update from KOI's regarding format of competition, how many interested with this grow out ? Sven will be in KL for discussion so an indication will help us to do our calculation.


We will meet this afternoon to decide the competition format and will tell you soon the result

BRgds

----------


## chester

> Any update from KOI's regarding format of competition, how many interested with this grow out ? Sven will be in KL for discussion so an indication will help us to do our calculation.


Count me in, and some friends of mine may also take. Bring them on.

cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hi
> 
> It is seem an interested even, hope will be not a complecated for peoples who live outside Jakarta. 
> 
> cheers
> Gom


Hi Gom,

Hopefully the competition format will count all members here, included many hobbist who lived outside Jakarta, as the porpose of the event is "learn and fun"

BRgds

----------


## Robby Iwan

Kawan2,

TanSL pernah usul (ini baru usulan..),
Waktu saya jumpa dia dan pa Luke minggu lalu, dia bilang spkc sdh sediakan 40 ikan (kwalitasnya lebih baik dari yg GO di KL..katanya) terdiri dari 20 Oomo showa dan 20 Marusyo sanke.., nantinya di jkt (KC) di simpan di 4 kolam fiber (baskom?) dinamai A,B,C dan D, ada 10 ekor pilihan spkc.. per baskom

Peserta dapat undian 1 sd 10 saja dengan inisial A1-A10, B1-B10,C1-C10 dan D1-D10, idenya utk menghindari agar yg dapat no terakhir tidak terlalu kecewa lah. paling tidak klo begini kan yang dpt no terakhir ada 4 orang (kecewanya ada temen, gitu.)

tapi sebelumnya KOIS akan suruh itu kang Oomo utk kasi pelajaran.. bgm cara memiilih/menilai ikan yang bagus atau berpotensi bagus.. begitukah Mas Ajik?

Nah, kalo ada usulan lain yang lebih meriah sila di posting..,   ::  

Salam KOIs

----------


## chester

Hi Pak Robby, thanks atas pencerahannya ..

Pak Ajik, any news/results from your meeting today regarding how the event to be conducted?

thanks

----------


## TanSL

To allow participant chance to view the koi before the event, SPKC is arranging to ship in these koi to Jakarta on 18th May, direct from Japan. Yes, these koi will be at koi-collection for viewing.

----------


## svenni

Hi Guys,

the lastb pond will be finished today. However we got a problem with the electricity. The new load exceeds our existing capacity. PLN will come on Monday tom increase the capacity to 13.000 Watt. Then we are ready  ::  

We will also install an oxygen concentrator for the SPKC ponds so all ponds will be aerated with pure oxygen! That will definately help for good growth and development results.....  ::

----------


## svenni

Hi,

just a short update. 

I came back from Malaysia yesterday. We will have total 40 koi for the event, 20 Dainichi Showa and 20 Marusho Sanke in high quality. For Maruyama Kohaku the top tosai were too expensive for the event but I will receive around 35 Maruyama Kohaku for normal sales. So if someone is interested the koi can be seen during the seminar on 9th of June. All koi are supposed to arrive on 18th May.

All ponds are now set and we will have the upgrade for the electricity this wednesday. So by end of the week everything is ready for our start up with japanese koi. The oxygen concentrator will be installed during next week, so everybody expect to get the tosai boosted to around 45-50 cm in the coming 6 month  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hi Pak Robby, thanks atas pencerahannya ..
> 
> Pak Ajik, any news/results from your meeting today regarding how the event to be conducted?
> 
> thanks


Sorry for the late response. The format event are already mail to TSL & Mr. Sven. Waiting for their repsonse for further discuss, before published to this forum. Tq

Brgds,
Ajik

----------


## TanSL

Pak Bozz Ajik,

Already replied to you via email. Please check. More exciting package in the making...  ::  

Cheers

----------


## svenni

Hi,

I have received the mail but cannot open it. I just installed all software again because I had trouble. Now I do not have adobe anymore and I am not able to download it. CanI get a non-PDF file please  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hi,
> 
> I have received the mail but cannot open it. I just installed all software again because I had trouble. Now I do not have adobe anymore and I am not able to download it. CanI get a non-PDF file please


Mr. Sveni-san

I have sent you back the file on msword format. 
Waiting your time for further discussion

BRgds

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mas Ajik, Kang Svenni,

Sudah lama menunggu nih.., tidak ada berita baru tentang GO? 
kumaha kabarna? denger2 Tan sama bosnya mau ke jkt besok..  ::

----------


## TanSL

> Mas Ajik, Kang Svenni,
> 
> Sudah lama menunggu nih.., tidak ada berita baru tentang GO? 
> kumaha kabarna? denger2 Tan sama bosnya mau ke jkt besok..


Travel next week, together with koi !!! Siapa bos saya? You? hehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mas Ajik, Kang Svenni,
> 
> Sudah lama menunggu nih.., tidak ada berita baru tentang GO? 
> kumaha kabarna? denger2 Tan sama bosnya mau ke jkt besok..


Sabar Kang Robby.,

Sore ini Big Boss Karom mau undang kita semua buat finalisasi draft-nya Koi Talks & GO Event, termasuk kang Robby. Mudah2an Kang Svenni bisa tepat waktu datang hari ini dari dolan2 di Mancanegara.

BRgds,

----------


## Robby Iwan

Wah jam 17.00 ini KOIs lagi pada rapat nih...  ::  , saya kebetulan ada di KL mau ngintip ikan yang mau dikirim ke jkt tgl18 utk GO...  :: 

ada juga baru datang maruyama tategoi 250 ekor katanya mereka beli sekolam dari kolam tategoi nya kang maru. tapi mahal buanget euy..  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mas Ajik,

hasil rapatnya dikabarin ke kita2 ya.., kalo ada pesan2/permintaan utk spkc bisa disampaikan sekarang, saya di KL sampe tgl 16. misalnya ikan GO nya harus  yg bagaimana..  ::

----------


## TanSL

> Wah jam 17.00 ini KOIs lagi pada rapat nih...  , saya kebetulan ada di KL mau ngintip ikan yang mau dikirim ke jkt tgl18 utk GO... 
> 
> ada juga baru datang maruyama tategoi 250 ekor katanya mereka beli sekolam dari kolam tategoi nya kang maru. tapi mahal buanget euy..


  ::   ::   ::  Nothing for you to ngintip la....ikan masih di Jepang   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> Wah jam 17.00 ini KOIs lagi pada rapat nih...  , saya kebetulan ada di KL mau ngintip ikan yang mau dikirim ke jkt tgl18 utk GO... 
> 
>    Nothing for you to ngintip la....ikan masih di Jepang


Wah kecele aku.., ikannya masih dijepang...  ::  , katanya mau dibawa langsung ke jakarta, menurut Luke, ikan Oomo showa tosai itu ukurannya sekitar 30 cm an (lumayan gede), diambil dari kolam tategoi dan dipilih sendiri oleh kang Oomo.., (ceunah). dan ada juga 20 ekor Marusyo sanke.

jadi kaga bisa kasi laporan nih maap.

----------


## TanSL

Kang Marusyo juga pilih ikan koi sanke nya dari kolam tategoi nya. Pasti bagus !! 

Also, the koi are bigger and better quality than those at SPKC's growout. So prepare your money for this grow out !!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Look likes someone already get hot here..!!  ::   ::

----------


## TanSL

Hot? I see this thread is viewed close 1,600 times already !  Is this the thread with the highest view??

----------


## chester

> Hot? I see this thread is viewed close 1,600 times already !  Is this the thread with the highest view??


1550 of them are Sven's  :P

----------


## svenni

::

----------


## chester

> 



1551   ::

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by svenni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1551


1670, Sven is working very hard ???   ::   ::   ::

----------

